# Never, ever use Pimlico Plumbers



## editor (May 17, 2017)

Fucking dodgy employers and now full on Tory gusset moisteners.

This is a public advisory post.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 17, 2017)

Wankers.


----------



## joustmaster (May 17, 2017)

Seems like they need us all to give them a reviewing on google etc...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2017)

That is begging to be graffed/improved tbf.


----------



## T & P (May 17, 2017)

But the owner seems such a nice chap!


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 17, 2017)

Good call. And I assume you never use Uber or Deliveroo etc either?


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

This is the kind of cuntery we're dealing with. 



> Pimlico Plumbers today lost its latest appeal over its workers employment status, the latest blow against the growing practice of sham self-employment.
> 
> The company was taken to an employment tribunal by Gary Smith, who worked for the company for six years but was refused permission to reduce his hours to three days a week after a heart attack.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

5 mins in. Painful.


----------



## stuff_it (May 18, 2017)

joustmaster said:


> Seems like they need us all to give them a reviewing on google etc...


All it needs is a ladder and a tin of white paint.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2017)

editor said:


> 5 mins in. Painful.



What a tosser


----------



## paolo (May 18, 2017)

Ewwwwww. This is like a video from the eighties, except I don't think they were even this bad back then. Loadsamoney was a parody *then*.

And Katherine Ryan's gone way down in my estimations. Never imagined she'd do something like this. Sharp lady, so it's a double WTF.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 18, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Good call. And I assume you never use Uber or Deliveroo etc either?




No.


----------



## RoyReed (May 18, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Good call. And I assume you never use Uber or Deliveroo etc either?


No


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 18, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> No



I have to admit I do. Never used Pimlico Plumbers mainly because they're fucking expensive.


----------



## salem (May 18, 2017)

Politics aside, everything I've ever heard about them from a customer point of view has been bad.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2017)

Good piece here: 



> After the decision Charlie Mullins (the founder of Pimlico Plumbers) said, “It looks like the courts are happy for [workers] to have their cake and eat it,” and that he was considering an appeal. Pimlico Plumbers have now made an application that, if granted, will give the company the opportunity to put its side to the Supreme Court.





> Any contract has to be interpreted in the light of the facts which form its background, said the Master of the Rolls. Context makes it more likely that a contract will be taken to show an employer-worker relationship.
> 
> The contract included a restrictive covenant preventing him from working as a plumber in Greater London for three months after termination. The Court of Appeal found that the EAT was correct to consider such restrictions an important feature of worker status. Many companies which use contractors include post-termination clauses.
> 
> ...




Pimlico Plumbers in the Supreme Court - coming down the pipeline in 2017? - Lexology


----------



## hot air baboon (May 18, 2017)

T & P said:


> But the owner seems such a nice chap!



what a massive ballcock


----------



## Brainaddict (May 18, 2017)

Anecdotally I've been told they don't employ black people as the boss is so racist. The actual anecdote was they were having a group publicity photo and the boss got someone to find a black guy on the street who would stand in the photo for £20, so as to have the appearance of diversity.

I got that story secondhand so can't say if it's true. I did look at their staff photos on the website once and...no black people.

I'm a bit surprised no-one has blown the whistle on them for this if true though - it's a fairly sizeable company now.


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 18, 2017)

I think if you looked at the websites of a very large percentage of companies in the UK you'd find the same


----------



## Brainaddict (May 18, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think if you looked at the websites of a very large percentage of companies in the UK you'd find the same



I find your response..._interesting_.


----------



## bromley (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 19, 2017)

wish i didn't click on this thread.
now i'm full of hate


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2017)

He's always been such a tossbag it's painful. One of the, "I've done alright, so anyone else not coining it in must be a lazy lowlife." Urgh x 1000.

Plus he loves Britain so much he tries to avoid paying tax. Nowt more patriotic than that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2017)

T & P said:


> But the owner seems such a nice chap!



Handmade suit, supercar, and grubby fucking shoes.  You can't buy class, Charlie, but you could at least buy a shoe-brush, you cunt!


----------



## T & P (May 22, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Handmade suit, supercar, and grubby fucking shoes.  You can't buy class, Charlie, but you could at least buy a shoe-brush, you cunt!


 I think he didn't have enough left to buy a shoe brush after such intensive course of Botox.


----------



## Sea Star (May 22, 2017)

Just seen the CEO smirking with May on their Twitter feed.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2017)

Strange that a man so preoccupied with Britain not going back to the 70s tries his best to look like a failed Eurovision band member from that era.


----------



## iamwithnail (May 23, 2017)

Looks like Rod Stewart's bastard offspring.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 23, 2017)

iamwithnail said:


> Looks like Rod Stewart's bastard offspring.



I couldn't quite place him - either Siegfried or Roy - not sure


----------



## Casual Observer (May 23, 2017)

Bonsai Barry Manilow.


----------



## harpo (May 23, 2017)

With a hint of Jamie Oliver.


----------



## sealion (May 23, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Handmade suit, supercar, and grubby fucking shoes.  You can't buy class, Charlie, but you could at least buy a shoe-brush, you cunt!


Des O'Conor looking cunt


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2017)

Just a reminder, now the Revolution has begun...


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

Hahahaha. You Tory shithead.

Businessman moaning about tribunal fees decision is a millionaire Tory donor who lost a landmark employment battle


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Jul 26, 2017)

BBC apologises after Tory donor insults Jeremy Corbyn
 Complete arsehole.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2017)

He has a bit of the Glenn Tamplin's about him


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 26, 2017)

Being a Tory fucking shitcunt clearly comes naturally to him. Fuck him and his exploitative capitalist organisation


----------



## torquemad (Jul 27, 2017)

Has nobody told him that hair transplant makes him look like Dick Emery's idiot son?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2017)

mystic pyjamas said:


> BBC apologises after Tory donor insults Jeremy Corbyn
> Complete arsehole.



ETA: Just noticed your post, here's the recording.

This twat had the cheek to call Corbyn a twat, live on Radio 4.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 27, 2017)

torquemad said:


> Has nobody told him that hair transplant makes him look like Dick Emery's idiot son?


He's certainly got an Eskimo face from the 90s.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2017)

Imagine my horror just now to see this parked outside my house. 

<deleted>


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 28, 2017)

Key it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2017)

I was thinking of spraying Fuck the Tories on the side


----------



## Fingers (Jul 28, 2017)

Tory Donor Charlie Mullins "wants corbyn's head on a spike" SHOCKING threat on his COMPANY website


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Tory Donor Charlie Mullins "wants corbyn's head on a spike" SHOCKING threat on his COMPANY website



Fair enough, considering plenty of people would like to see Mullins' head on spike.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 28, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Tory Donor Charlie Mullins "wants corbyn's head on a spike" SHOCKING threat on his COMPANY website


mullins' head on a spike: an artist's impression


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 28, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Imagine my horror just now to see this parked outside my house.
> 
> View attachment 112296


 
Obvs some well heeled people in your manor ( I know it well!)  don't scratch it though, the worker will probably have his pay docked to cover damage


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2017)

<deleted>


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Obvs some well heeled people in your manor ( I know it well!)  don't scratch it though, the worker will probably have his pay docked to cover damage



No plumber needs work for that cunt, no plumber does and the business dies.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Fucking bastard dumped all his shit outside my house when he left...
> View attachment 112349 View attachment 112350



Grass, flytiping, blue Bentley, C114 RLE.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 28, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Fucking bastard dumped all his shit outside my house when he left...
> View attachment 112349 View attachment 112350


Fuck it. Slash his tyres


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fuck it. Slash his tyres



Too late, he's gone now. I didn't key his van because of you and look how he repays me!!!  

I hold you responsible.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2017)

<deleted>


----------



## mather (Jul 29, 2017)

What the fuck did this cunt do to get an OBE?


----------



## maomao (Jul 29, 2017)

mather said:


> What the fuck did this cunt do to get an OBE?


I really don't know what Tory donor Charlie Mullins could have done to get an MBE. It's a fucking mystery.


----------



## mather (Jul 29, 2017)

maomao said:


> I really don't know what Tory donor Charlie Mullins could have done to get an MBE. It's a fucking mystery.



I thought he was just some "I pulled myself up by the bootstraps" wanker who supported them, yeah if he actually donated to them it's obvious how he got his OBE. Btw, how much did his OBE cost?


----------



## maomao (Jul 29, 2017)

mather said:


> I thought he was just some "I pulled myself up by the bootstraps" wanker who supported them, yeah if he actually donated to them it's obvious how he got his OBE. Btw, how much did his OBE cost?


When did he get it? His firm donated 22 grand in 2016. Can't find anything for other years.


----------



## mather (Jul 29, 2017)

maomao said:


> When did he get it? His firm donated 22 grand in 2016. Can't find anything for other years.



Dunno. In the absence of such info let's all just agree that he is a class A cunt with a mullet that makes him look like some sleazy BBC nonce from the 80s


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 17, 2017)

Just seen the capitalist shitcunt Charlie Mullins on telly buying Bentleys. He's got blood and scabs around his mouth and nose - he's a coke / methamphetamine user, right? 

He's such a fucking prick


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 18, 2017)

maomao said:


> When did he get it? His firm donated 22 grand in 2016. Can't find anything for other years.


22 grand to which charity?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2017)

Slo-mo said:


> 22 grand to which charity?


The Tory party. Which is not a charity.

Here's the stinking shithead whining in the press: Tory party donor calls for cabinet to oust May after Brexit deal failure



> Mullins, whose south London-based firm has given £16,000 to the Tories this year and donated more than £70,000 while David Cameron was leader, has been a critic of May’s policies on the EU.
> 
> Last year, he was one of a number of donors who funded the successful legal challenge question to the government’s legal advice that article 50 can be invoked under the royal prerogative, which does not require parliamentary approval.


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 18, 2017)

Fucks sake. We need some law that says if you donate more than x to any political party you are permanently barred from honours. Not sure how much X should be, maybe five grand or so. Even that is a huge donation by most ordinary people's standards.


----------



## phillm (Dec 20, 2017)

One google review that came up without even having to look...

_Tarek Nseir_
_1 review_
_in the last week-
They tried to charge me a total of £2,780 to unblock a kitchen drain! I called and asked for a drainage specialist and knew that the drain needed jetting (as it had been blocking regularly) I asked if they would be able to jet the drain before they arrived and was reassured that they could do all in a single visit. 

They never turned up that evening as was planned. The following day a man visited who said he could not jet on his own and instead charged us for two hours time to partially clear the drain. He said we would still need to get it jetted. £360. 

Sink blocked again and again I called asking for my drain to be cleared with a jet. Exactly the same thing happened and I paid £180 for someone to partially clear the drain. He then after much haggling with my wife and i offered that two could come the next day and jet the drain at £2,200! But he was willing to discount to £1,900. It was clear that he was exaggerating what needed to be done. 

Today my drain was completely cleared with a jet in 1 hour for £190. 

Never again._


----------



## phillm (Dec 20, 2017)

*


Who is your business hero?*

Max Clifford, he makes things happen. He is the most ordinary person in the world – it is really refreshing. I approached him because he is at the top of his game and I think Pimlico Plumbers is at the top of ours. I sent him a letter and telephoned his office to see if we could work together. Even though I don't believe in negativity I never thought he would take us on. When he said that he wanted to work with us I was a little surprised.


Read more: Millionaires interview: Pimlico Plumber Charlie Mullins | This is Money


----------



## se5 (Jan 24, 2018)

And now he wants to be Mayor of London “We need a stronger leader”: Charlie Mullins, the millionaire plumber, pulls Tory funding


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2018)

se5 said:


> And now he wants to be Mayor of London “We need a stronger leader”: Charlie Mullins, the millionaire plumber, pulls Tory funding


Good. That'll waste some of his millions.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 24, 2018)

editor said:


> Good. That'll waste some of his millions.



My first thought too!


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 25, 2018)

Bet he was in that charity bash.


----------



## BassJunkie (Jan 26, 2018)

Did anyone hear the cunt on radio 4 a couple of weeks ago? Reviewing the papers I think.  He asserted that Michael Gove should stop wasting his time going on about the environment and concentrate on the economy (clearly the cunt (erm, to clarify, the plumber bloke) was oblivious that Michael Gove is the fucking Secretary Of State For The Environment).  Truly the thickest person I've heard on Radio 4.


----------



## Slo-mo (Jan 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Good. That'll waste some of his millions.


Will split the Tory vote as well, although the AV system will lessen the impact of this.


----------



## nick (Feb 2, 2018)

I had to get central heating replaced and a leak found and fixed. 
Got a quote off Pimlico for comparison purposes: 





> *Wet System Option =*
> Labour = £17,500.00 + VAT (20 working days)
> Materials = £3,888.81 + VAT (Boiler, 8x radiators, thermostat, controls and pipework)
> Total Price = £21,388.81 + VAT
> ...



So that is up to £25,650

I didn't go with them and the final bill for the lot that did it was £4,300. 

On the plus side, they do answer the phone 24/7, but even so.......


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 2, 2018)

Jesus.  I got central heating in my first flat about fifteen years ago, and including channelling concrete floors and making good, etc, it was about £3.5k (not London, but still.)  How are they charging £850/900 a day for labour, that's mad.

Eta:  Bet the plumbers themselves don't see half of that.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 2, 2018)

I was about to say the same, how much of that £875 per day ''labour charge'' does that parasitical prick boss of theirs get? I bet it's nearly all of it.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 2, 2018)

mojo pixy said:


> I was about to say the same, how much of that £875 per day ''labour charge'' does that parasitical prick boss of theirs get? I bet it's nearly all of it.


I seem to remember the plumbers there were pretty well paid -  from that 'documentary' about them all declaring their wages to each other - especially the public health side (drainage etc) which is normal for the industry - but not 900 a day well paid


----------



## nick (Feb 2, 2018)

According to the plumber I actually used: The labour rate is about 50:50 split (up to 950 pd depending on  the trade). The mark up on the hardware is also egregious apparently


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 4, 2018)

This is 34-year old plumber, *Stephen Fry* ...







... as a self-employed tradesman (not an "employee" - he just happens to wear their uniform and drives one of their company cars) for *Pimlico Plumbers* he allegedly earns £210,000 p.a..​


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 4, 2018)

editor said:


> 5 mins in. Painful.





There's money in shit....


----------



## billbond (Feb 11, 2018)

Thought ol charlie boy would be popular on here seeing as his on the payroll to try to prevent Brexit
He was also on the secret Millionaire tv show
Had a few facelifts and a bit of work done on his barnett i read somewhere
Also bit of a fan of Trump


----------



## billbond (Feb 11, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Looks like Rod Stewart's bastard offspring.



He wished


----------



## agricola (Feb 20, 2018)

Their valiant attempt to claim their workers are self employed whilst telling them what hours they could and could not work has reached the Supreme Court today.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 20, 2018)

I heard the owner of Pimlico Plumbers on the radio this morning, and he was vile. Nasty piece of work.


----------



## happie chappie (Feb 21, 2018)

Charlie Mulliins - a man for whom the term “spiv” was invented.

A man completely lacking in manners, humility and self-awareness.

For those who can bear to listen to this puffed-up barrow boy here it is from 2.35:

BBC Radio 4 - Today, 20/02/2018

I’d rather wade around in a cesspit of my own excrement than use Pimlico Plumbers.


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 21, 2018)

Charlie Mullins has blocked me on Twitter


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 21, 2018)

nick said:


> This estimate is a worst case scenario. If the work is completed in a quicker period then the final invoice will reflect this.



Yeah. I’m sure the plumbers will put in the extra graft to help bring the bill down whilst putting less in their pockets.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Feb 23, 2018)

My mate works for them. Their base hourly 'rate' is £175 p/hr. He told me that when he was being inducted, that they were not to walk fast anywhere on a job and to drag it out as long as possible (no shit) and to take longer routes to suppliers. They are all self employed despite what putty face says.


----------



## iamwithnail (Feb 23, 2018)

Is that rate what they're charged at, or what the plumbers get?  Fair play to them for the latter, it's a technical job.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Feb 23, 2018)

iamwithnail said:


> Is that rate what they're charged at, or what the plumbers get?  Fair play to them for the latter, it's a technical job.



That is what they charge the punters. Out of that, my mates cut is £70. They all hate the boss, but they can make a fair whack if put the hours in.


----------



## Hollis (Mar 1, 2018)

He ain't all bad!

Invincible - We're On Board With Vince to Save UK From Brexit Oblivion! :: Pimlico Plumbers


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 13, 2018)

> Gig economy: heating engineer wins claim against Pimlico Plumbers
> 
> A heating engineer has won his claim against Pimlico Plumbers, establishing that he was a worker and not self-employed in a unanimous decision by the UK’s highest court that will set a clear precedent for other gig economy disputes.



A welcome positive for the upcoming Uber employment status case.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2018)

Good to see the twat having a right moan / cry outside the court.


----------



## Sue (Jun 13, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Good to see the twat having a right moan / cry outside the court.


He was on R4 at lunchtime. Apparently it's a grim day for the self-employed....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2018)

Sue said:


> He was on R4 at lunchtime. Apparently it's a grim day for the self-employed....


every day's a grim day for the self-employed


----------



## Sue (Jun 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> every day's a grim day for the self-employed


Still, a good day for those people working for him who aren't actually self-employed. (They're still working for a complete tosser mind.)


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 13, 2018)

The guy drove a company van, wore a company uniform and had been doing so for 6 years, claiming he was self-employed was taking the piss, the longest contract I've had since getting made redundant and working for myself has been 6 months.


----------



## phillm (Jun 13, 2018)

.


----------



## telbert (Jun 14, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Good to see the twat having a right moan / cry outside the court.


Fuck him.Tory cunt.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 12, 2018)

Kishan Devani FRSA on Twitter: "Spot on @PimlicoPlumbers! RT if you agree.… "


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Kishan Devani FRSA on Twitter: "Spot on @PimlicoPlumbers! RT if you agree.… "


What kind of twat puts FRSA at the end of their Twitter handle? Even I was a fellow of that lot once and so was that mad fuckwit Bonathon Jishop so it's hardly like some crowning achievement.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 13, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Kishan Devani FRSA on Twitter: "Spot on @PimlicoPlumbers! RT if you agree.… "



I saw that the other day, its on their building next to the tracks on the way into Waterloo.  I just thought it was utterly meaningless and I couldn't work out what he is trying to promote.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 13, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I saw that the other day, its on their building next to the tracks on the way into Waterloo.  I just thought it was utterly meaningless and I couldn't work out what he is trying to promote.


The fact that some Remainers are backing a deeply ant trade union business just because they are pro EU sickens me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 13, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> The fact that some Remainers are backing a deeply ant trade union business just because they are pro EU sickens me



tbf that mindset is entirely consistent with being a Lib Dem.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2018)

Millionaire refuses to take down 'Bollocks to Brexit' poster


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Millionaire refuses to take down 'Bollocks to Brexit' poster





> “This is just bullying and the advert is not coming down. They will need to put me in prison before that comes down. I am just a business standing up for my rights.”


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Fingers crossed!



kinda a win double that.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2020)

This total cunt is on ch4 "lodgers for codgers" giving it the same "pull your bootstraps up", "I did it so other people can too, they'll see how rich I am and want the same" blah blah bleurgh


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Merry christmas









						Pimlico Christmas Ad 2020 :: Pimlico on TV | Pimlico Plumbers
					






					www.pimlicoplumbers.com


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Spoiler: Merry christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw that and wanted to vomit. It's on on that London TV channel.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2020)

Sue said:


> Yes, I saw that and wanted to vomit. It's on on that London TV channel.



Thankfully London Live has next to no viewers.


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thankfully London Live has next to no viewers.


They do show some decent films. I caught the end of Kind Hearts and Coronets earlier and watched Victim last week. (They do have too many ads though.)


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

BBC News - Pimlico Plumbers to make workers get vaccinations








						Pimlico Plumbers to make workers get vaccinations
					

Founder Charlie Mullins says it is a "no-brainer" that workers should get immunised.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 17, 2021)

hash tag said:


> BBC News - Pimlico Plumbers to make workers get vaccinations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


three cheers for that man


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> three cheers for that man


Fuck private companies hoovering up vaccine stocks that should be going to those more in more need.  



> But Mr Mullins said he was prepared to pay for private immunisations for people at the firm, should they become available, which would be done on the company's time.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Fuck private companies hoovering up vaccine stocks that should be going to those more in more need.



cos his employees don't play a very integral roll in the community?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> cos his employees don't play a very integral roll in the community?


Try reading what I write and using your noggin. But are you all for those with money jumping to the front of the queue for the limited vaccine stocks? Personally, I can think of quite a few people who should get a vaccine before Tory boy's employees.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Fuck private companies hoovering up vaccine stocks that should be going to those more in more need.



Apart from the fact that various governments have pre-ordered billion of doses of various vaccines, so there's no chance of private companies jumping the queue and ordering a few thousand doses here & there, there's a ban on them doing so in the UK, and IIRC across the EU too.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Try reading what I write and using your noggin. But are you all for those with money jumping to the front of the queue for the limited vaccine stocks? Personally, I can think of quite a few people who should get a vaccine before Tory boy's employees.


plumbers aren't key workers then? And, because of the job they do, they are very susceptible to corona e.g. sticking their hands down peoples toilets.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 17, 2021)

If you have enough money of course Super-rich Brits paying £40,000 for private Covid vaccines by flying to Dubai


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> plumbers aren't key workers then? And, because of the job they do, they are very susceptible to corona e.g. sticking their hands down peoples toilets.


So you don't think any one else might possibly be in more need of a vaccine that privately contracted plumbers? OK. Hooray for the Tory boy using his cash to ensure he can keep making cash and funding the Tories!! And all those vulnerable people, old people, health workers etc can just wait their turn. Nice one!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> *[1]* plumbers aren't key workers then? And, because of the job they do, they are very susceptible to corona e.g. *[2]* sticking their hands down peoples toilets.



[1] Not compared to many that are well ahead of them in the queue. 

[2] This doesn't happen.


----------



## a_chap (Jan 17, 2021)

cyril_smear said:


> plumbers aren't key workers then?



No.

Locksmiths are key workers.

I'll get my coat....


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 17, 2021)

a_chap said:


> No.
> 
> Locksmiths are key workers.
> 
> I'll get my coat....



show ya self out.


----------



## cyril_smear (Jan 17, 2021)

editor said:


> So you don't think any one else might possibly be in more need of a vaccine that privately contracted plumbers? OK. Hooray for the Tory boy using his cash to ensure he can keep making cash and funding the Tories!! And all those vulnerable people, old people, health workers etc can just wait their turn. Nice one!


he'd make money regardless what with plumbing being very essential.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2021)

I see Charlie is on the move Check out this 6 bedroom detached house for sale on Rightmove


----------



## T & P (Feb 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I see Charlie is on the move Check out this 6 bedroom detached house for sale on Rightmove



_barfs_

Terrible Estate Agent Photographs thread that way --->


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 6, 2021)

He was on some reality show not long back... can’t even make himself a cuppa cha without the maid.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 6, 2021)

Is that his house? I know he's got no taste or class, but fucking hell that is taking it to another level.

Nice bed...





Cinema room for really short-sighted people...







And who the fuck values that at nearly £5m? You can lean out of a side window and spit in to the neighbours' houses on both sides. 

Have a look at what the same money gets you around here: Check out this 9 bedroom detached house for sale on Rightmove   Similar train time to central London and so on...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2021)

Can you leave comments about the poor quality of the bathroom and toilet fixtures?


----------



## danski (Feb 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that his house? I know he's got no taste or class, but fucking hell that is taking it to another level.
> 
> Nice bed...
> 
> ...


Regency Dunelm.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that his house? I know he's got no taste or class, but fucking hell that is taking it to another level.
> 
> Nice bed...
> 
> ...


You selling up and moving?


----------



## cyril_smear (Feb 6, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is that his house? I know he's got no taste or class, but fucking hell that is taking it to another level.
> 
> Nice bed...
> 
> ...



Let’s have a look at your gaff then.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 16, 2021)

More from Mr P Plumber or whatever he's called.  Vaccine Passports ahoy if he had his way (or lose your job).

What, in the name of suffering fuck, is going on with his eyebrows?

Charlie Mullins rages at anti-vaxxers 'You won't have a job' in GB News debate | TV & Radio | Showbiz & TV | Express.co


----------



## a_chap (Jun 16, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> What, in the name of suffering fuck, is going on with his eyebrows?


----------



## Favelado (Jun 17, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> More from Mr P Plumber or whatever he's called.  Vaccine Passports ahoy if he had his way (or lose your job).
> 
> What, in the name of suffering fuck, is going on with his eyebrows?
> 
> ...



He looks like a fucking Terrahawk.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2021)

Pimlico Plumbers sold to US firm Neighborly
					

The deal will see founder Charlie Mullins offload his 90% stake in the group.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 9, 2022)

Pimlico making headlines again:








						Pimlico Plumbers loses landmark UK holiday pay case
					

A heating engineer has won a landmark case against Pimlico Plumbers over £74,000 of unpaid holiday pay accrued over six years between 2005 and 2011.




					www.pinsentmasons.com


----------



## nick (Feb 10, 2022)

I still have no time for Pimlico from either a quality of service, pricing, employment practices or leadership perspective.
The only thing of merit with them is the number plates.

However, 74k for 6 years at 4 weeks holiday  = £3.1k PW.   * 48 weeks per year = £148k pa. in 2011.  that's £196k in 2021 money (source BoE inflation calculator)

I know plumbers could do quite well, but not that well (although don't know what "expenses" from Mullins & co he had to cover)

ETA - sorry - it looks like we touched on this up thread in early Feb 2018


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 16, 2022)

Pimlico in the news again for more shitty behaviour to staff and happily losing in court again.  Though is a more general thing than Pimlico it just always seems to be them that end up in court.

*








						Pimlico Plumbers holiday pay ruling could trigger wave of claims
					

Contractors warned to double-check employment status of subbies after £74,000 back holiday claim




					www.constructionenquirer.com
				



*


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 2, 2022)

Plumbing tycoon accused of telling ‘racist joke’ at British curry awards








(Source: as stated in image)​
*"I was really honoured to be a guest at the British Curry Awards, and had a wonderful evening with a bunch of like-minded hard-working entrepreneurs doing good work for charity. I didn't mean to cause offence with anything I said and if I did I very much regret that."*


----------

